# We're looking for rats.



## Mutt (Feb 18, 2009)

*My fiancee and I are looking for rats.* 
I don't have any preferences as far as gender, but we'd really like younger rats. 
If anyone knows of a place or a person that we could adopt from with little fuss, please let me know!

Thanks! :-*


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Mutt said:


> *My fiancee and I are looking for rats.*
> I don't have any preferences as far as gender, but we'd really like younger rats.
> If anyone knows of a place or a person that we could adopt from with little fuss, please let me know!
> 
> Thanks! :-*


you need to put your location in the subject line.


----------



## 2boysloose (Jun 27, 2008)

YES! If you live in CA, near LA, I'd love to talk about maybe adopting out a baby rat to you.
My female, just had 13 babies, and yesterday they turned 2 weeks old.
Pic:
http://s425.photobucket.com/albums/pp336/jclements63/?action=view&current=PB200480.jpg

I have 7 boys and 6 girls. I have 5 hooded rats I (a male and female are already reserved), and 8 PEW (one female reserved).

Let me know if you wanna talk. =]


----------



## smilely (Mar 3, 2009)

If you are looking for any in the florida area please let me know...


----------

